# Need Advice (Caran d'Ache, Pelikan, Montblanc)



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
I'm trying to decide which one of these three pens I shoud buy.
Please help me by comparing them, choosing one, pointing out other options, commenting...

Here are the candidates:

Caran d'Ache Léman Ebony Black:








Pelikan Souverän M1005 Black:








Montblanc Meisterstück Platinum Line Classique:


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't own any of them, but I will say that the plastic section of the last two are easier to grasp when your fingers are sweaty. The Pelikan will take only bottled ink; but, I am not sure about the other two. 

Maybe be some owners can help out here!

dan


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

What you have are three very different critters.

The Montblanc like the Leman is a cartridge converter pen. Both use international standard cartridges and converters. I just put my Cd'A Genève which was the predecessor of the Leman away. It is larger, heavier and IMHO far superior to the MB 145. While the section is small it is also concave and perfectly positions your fingers for secure control. I also have a Pelikan 1050 which is the same size as the one you are looking at. I must admit, while none of my Pelikans get much pocket time, the 1050 gets by far the least. I much prefer my 200, 400 and old style 600 size Pels to my larger new style 600, 800 or 1050.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I owned a Pelikan M1000 and while awesome to look at it was massive. The M800 and M600 are much more user friendly. 

Of the three I would take the Pelikan because I find them to be great writers and reasonably priced.


----------



## CastorKrieg (Sep 19, 2014)

Go for Montblanc - an iconic model from a brand that probably produces the best writing instruments in the world.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

CastorKrieg said:


> a brand that probably produces the best writing instruments in the world.


More like a brand with the best marketing and brand recognition in the world, but IMO Montblanc pens are far from the best. They're the Rolex of the pen world.


----------



## CastorKrieg (Sep 19, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> More like a brand with the best marketing and brand recognition in the world, but IMO Montblanc pens are far from the best. They're the Rolex of the pen world.


I cannot agree with that. They have a rich history and their LEs are spectacular (although you can find some being a miss, like the recent Daniel Defoe one). Brand recognition is not something that comes up due to luck - like Rolex (excellent example as well, I value them a lot even though I also like other watch brands) they make a stylish, reliable products.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The Pelikan will more than likely be the best writer of the three. Although it is a little on the boring looking side. heb


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

heb said:


> The Pelikan will more than likely be the best writer of the three. Although it is a little on the boring looking side. heb


I'm curious why you say that. In my experience I find my Caran d'Ache pens write flawlessly and reliably with any ink. My Montblanc pens are probably next in terms of reliability with my Pelikans being the least enjoyable (but still quite nice) of the three marques. Admittedly the samples are fairly small, around a half dozen Pelikans and Cd'As and a couple dozen MBs.


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

They're all overpriced pieces of crap.




(I bet you can't guess what my real answer is)


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

jar said:


> I'm curious why you say that. In my experience I find my Caran d'Ache pens write flawlessly and reliably with any ink. My Montblanc pens are probably next in terms of reliability with my Pelikans being the least enjoyable (but still quite nice) of the three marques. Admittedly the samples are fairly small, around a half dozen Pelikans and Cd'As and a couple dozen MBs.


 Hello, my answer was based on my experience, although I have never written with a Caran d'Ache fountain pen. Given your stated experience with the three, why are you asking us? heb


----------



## hsianloon (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Pelikan and Montblanc but not a CA

Pelikans filling system is superior to MB, larger reservoir, and is much more reliable and cheaper to service than Montblanc.

They both make beautiful nibs, but Pelikan has the advantage of being able to easily swap nibs (just unscrew it yourself ) so if you ever get bored of the nib width, its mo trouble. MB on the other hand, will cost you some vital organs to swab nibs.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a MB and a Caran d'Ache and love both of them. I'd have a hard time choosing between them, but the styling of my pens is very different. Given the choice you've presented, I would probably pick the Caran d'Ache.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

heb said:


> Hello, my answer was based on my experience, although I have never written with a Caran d'Ache fountain pen. Given your stated experience with the three, why are you asking us? heb


You had said "The Pelikan will more than likely be the best writer of the three. Although it is a little on the boring looking side. heb"

If you have never written with a Caran d'Ache pen it would be interesting to learn how you determined a Pelikan would be the better writer?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jar said:


> You had said "The Pelikan will more than likely be the best writer of the three. Although it is a little on the boring looking side. heb"
> 
> If you have never written with a Caran d'Ache pen it would be interesting to learn how you determined a Pelikan would be the better writer?


Pelikan pens are known for their writing capabilities and the company makes fine nibs in house. The Caran while nice to look at I believe is just using a Bock of Jowa nib, no real mystery to it.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Pelikan pens are known for their writing capabilities and the company makes fine nibs in house. The Caran while nice to look at I believe is just using a Bock of Jowa nib, no real mystery to it.


Where a nib is made is far less relevant than how well a nib is made. While Pelikan pens may be "known" in some circles for their writing capabilities many seem to need lots of work before they can be considered even minimally acceptable.

I have found even the steel nibs on my Caran d'Ache pens to be far more reliable and forgiving of a wide variety of inks than my Pelikan pens. Caran d'Ache finishes every nib in-house, writing them in by hand.

To say "just using a Bock of Jowa nib, no real mystery to it" is totally misleading. Without actually experiencing the nibs from the two companies how can a valid assessment of their relative merit be developed?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jar said:


> Where a nib is made is far less relevant than how well a nib is made. While Pelikan pens may be "known" in some circles for their writing capabilities many seem to need lots of work before they can be considered even minimally acceptable.
> 
> I have found even the steel nibs on my Caran d'Ache pens to be far more reliable and forgiving of a wide variety of inks than my Pelikan pens. Caran d'Ache finishes every nib in-house, writing them in by hand.
> 
> To say "just using a Bock of Jowa nib, no real mystery to it" is totally misleading. Without actually experiencing the nibs from the two companies how can a valid assessment of their relative merit be developed?


I think your bias is showing "many Pelikans need lots of work before being even minimally acceptable?"

Doubtful...

The Caran is just eye candy using a very ordinary nib.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I think your bias is showing "many Pelikans need lots of work before being even minimally acceptable?"
> 
> Doubtful...
> 
> The Caran is just eye candy using a very ordinary nib.


Actually that is based on comments from John Mottishaw and personal experience. Of the half dozen Pelikans I own four have needed nib adjustments to work reliably with all the inks I use while none of the similar size sample of pens from Caran d'Ache have required any nib work. The Pelikan samples include M-200, 400, 600 (both the original 400 size and the later larger version) 800 and 1050 while the Cd'A sample includes Ecridor, a couple Varius models, Hexagon and Genève.

Don't get me wrong. Pelikan makes very nice pens and I would place it among the top tier German makers. I simply wish to understand how those who admit they have never tried a particular pen can say that some other pen would have a better nib or that the Caran is just eye candy using a very ordinary nib?


----------



## hsianloon (Mar 21, 2012)

Have 3 pelikan nibs (only a M600 which I swap nibs with) and they never needed to be readjusted.

I just find that everyone will have a different experience with nibs inks etc. Rest assured that at least to my knowledge that pelikan and mb are decent brands, pick what's appropriate to your taste and budget


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

I had the opportunity to try all three pens at a local shop and this is what I decided on:

For the designated pen-budget I bought these 4 things:
-1- Lamy 2000 (OB nib), 
-2- MontBlanc Toffee Brown Ink,
-3- Entrecôte de boeuf (Wagyu/Kobe beef steak from New Zealand),
-4- a nice bottle of red wine

Why?
The Caran d'Ache was too heavy, the Pelikan too big, the Montblanc too overstated, all were not as easy to take apart and clean as the Lamy. 
And to be honest; I guess that a perfect meal was worth more to me than the pen I signed the check with.

It's probably not what you've expected but I'm quite satisfied with the endresult.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Lamy 2000 and my Pilot VP are my daily writers, both great pens.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

The Lamy 2000 is a nice pen and generally very reliable. Enjoy it for many years to come.


----------

